# Archery range



## howlplay (Aug 23, 2005)

Looking for a free or negotiable range, Preferrably near fargo, or in fargo.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sandhills archers is as reasonable as it gets. Great facility and great people.

www.sandhillsarchers.org


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

From what i hear Gander Mountain has a range indoors and they only charge $5 for an hour and some times they just let ya in.


----------

